# Bike komplett aufbauen lassen - Kosten?



## shah (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich spiele seit längerem mit dem Gedanken, mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen (Hardtail >> Fully). Allerdings scheue ich immer wieder die recht hohen Kosten einer Neuanschaffung.

Jetzt ist mir folgendes durch den Kopf gegangen:

Angenommen, ich habe die meisten Komponenten (Bremsen, Schaltung, Laufräder etc.) vom alten Rad, neue Parts (v.a. Gabel und Rahmen) würde ich einzeln kaufen. Da ich zum selber aufbauen zu ungeschickt bzw. ungeduldig bin, würde ich die Komponenten zum Bikeshop meines Vertrauens bringen, um es dort zusammensetzen zu lassen.

Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht und kann mir ungefähr sagen, was für so einen Komplettaufbau (Schalt- und Bremszüge verlegen, Schaltung/Bremsen einbauen etc.) so genommen wird? 

Lohnt sich das überhaupt?


----------



## norman68 (13. Januar 2011)

Da kann dir keiner eine genaue Antwort geben. Kommt doch zu stark auf den Händler drauf an. Ich denke wenn es einer machen sollte bist mit 150 - 350 Euro dabei. Ob sich da der "Selbstaufbau" lohnt denke ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (13. Januar 2011)

Moin!
Also ich bin ja kein pauschaler Befürworter des Bike-Einzelhandels. Je nach Situation kaufe ich mal im EH, aber auch regelmässig im Internet. Vor allem sind es die doch oftmals horrenden Preisunterschiede, die mich zum Internet schielen lassen.
In diesem speziellen Fall allerdings würde ich jeden Händler nur zu gut verstehen, der einem "Kunden" mit einem solchen Anliegen entweder gleich wieder aus dem Laden schmeisst oder ihm für einen Aufbau von altem Geraffel einen derart perversen Preis um die Ohren haut, daß die Anschaffung eines Neurades dagegen wie ein Sonderangebot aussieht.
Ich betrachte einen solchen Gedankengang schon als ausgesprochen frech...
Wenn man selber keinen Plan vom Schrauben hat (und im Regelfall hat man dann ja auch nicht mal die Hälfte der erforderlichen Werkzeuge) sollte man einfach ein neues Bike kaufen.
mfg


----------



## Joe911 (13. Januar 2011)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Moin!
> [...]
> Ich betrachte einen solchen Gedankengang schon als ausgesprochen frech...
> Wenn man selber keinen Plan vom Schrauben hat (und im Regelfall hat man dann ja auch nicht mal die Hälfte der erforderlichen Werkzeuge) sollte man einfach ein neues Bike kaufen.
> mfg



... alternativ könnte man natürlich auch versuchen, sich einen Plan zu erarbeiten und fortan Reparaturen und Aufbau selbst durchzuführen


----------



## Piktogramm (13. Januar 2011)

Zeug Kaufen, zusammenpacken und in die Selbsthilfewerkstatt (angekÃ¼ndigt, da das meist ja doch etwas lÃ¤nger dauert und auch einer da ist, der muse hat) und dann nach Gusto 10â¬ aufwÃ¤rts in die Kralle/Kaffeekasse.

MÃ¶glichst viel selber machen und bei Fragen Anleitung vom "Betreuer" einhohlen.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (13. Januar 2011)

Also eine Arbeitsstunde kostet ungefÃ¤hr 50-60â¬.
Mit Schmiermitteln und 2h Zeit landest du also ungefÃ¤hr bei 120-140â¬.
Wenn du ein paar Teile aber selbst montierst wird es meist wesentlich billiger.
Du kannst z.B. nur den Rahmen mit Steuersatz vorbeibringen und den einpressen lassen und anschlieÃend Federgabel,Vorbau,Lenker,Bremsgriffe,Schalthebel und Griffe selbst montieren.

Die Scheibenbremse kannst du auch schon montieren und einfach nur um die Einstellung bitten.
Sattel,SattelstÃ¼tze und SchaltzÃ¼ge(einfach nur den Innenzug in den Schalthebel) kriegst du sicher auch angebaut.

Wenn du noch zwischen 16-25 Jahren alt sein solltest suchst du dir am besten einen Laden mit jungen Schraubern ,die zusammen gemeinschaftlich Schrauben.
Da kriegst du hÃ¤ufig eine Pauschale ,gerade im Winter.
Die kannst du vorher aushandeln und die Jungs schrauben dir das Rad ,wenn nichts los ist.
Vorraussetzung ist natÃ¼rlich ,dass du das Rad nicht sofort brauchst sondern ~1 Woche Zeit hast.


----------



## Sentilo (13. Januar 2011)

Spezialtipp: 

Schau mal, ob es in Deiner Gegend einen Fahrradkurier gibt. Die haben i.d.R. eine kleine Werkstatt und einen, der schraubt und sich gern auch was dazuverdient. Vor allem hat der keinerlei Berührungsängste, was gebrauchte Teile anbelangt, denn viele Kuriere fahren ja mit ganz abenteuerlichen Mühlen herum, zusammengebastelt aus allem, was so rumlag.


----------



## bike-runner (13. Januar 2011)

Deine Frage kann Dir nur der Händler vor Ort beantworten, der es dann machen sollte. Solltest aber so um die 100-120 euro rechnen, je nach Aufwand. Und, es gibt auch Händler die mitgebrachte Sachen montieren, wenn man denen keine Märchen erzählt.


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

shah schrieb:


> Angenommen, ich habe die meisten Komponenten (Bremsen, Schaltung, Laufräder etc.) vom alten Rad, neue Parts (v.a. Gabel und Rahmen) würde ich einzeln kaufen. Da ich zum selber aufbauen zu ungeschickt bzw. ungeduldig bin, würde ich die Komponenten zum Bikeshop meines Vertrauens bringen, um es dort zusammensetzen zu lassen.





Sorry aber aus deiner Frage kann man schon raushören, dass hier nur sehr wenig Sachverstand vorhanden ist. 
Erstmal wäre zu klären, welche Bauteile da sind und an welchen Rahmen sie sollen. Dann sollte man erstmal schauen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt das alte Gelump an einen neuen Rahmen zu bauen. Und zum Schluss kommt das was hier schon einige geschrieben haben. Der Händler wird sich die Zeit bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Januar 2011)

Der Umbau dürfte sich nur bei hochwertigen Teilen lohnen.
Alles unter XP / SLX Niveau entweder selber machen oder komplett verkaufen.


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2011)

shah schrieb:


> Da ich zum selber aufbauen zu ungeschickt bzw. ungeduldig bin



Oder anders gesagt: Du hast es noch nie gemacht und traust dich nicht?

Ein Bike aufzubauen ist keine Quantenphysik, macht Spaß und man lernt dabei, wie das Bike funktioniert und wie man kleinere Reparaturen selber durchführt. Tipps und Anleitungen gibt es en masse und hier im Forum hilft man dir sicher auch gerne dabei. Zudem sollte sich in einer Großstadt wie hannover jemand mit Erfahrung und entsprechender Werkstattausrüstung finden lassen. Vielleicht fragst du mal im Lokalforum nach.

Ansonsten: Händler abklappern, Vorhaben ehrlich beschreiben. Teileliste mitbringen. Vielleicht die Gelegenheit nutzen und Verschleißteile wie Kette und Kassette neu machen lassen, dass der Händler daran noch ein paar Euro verdient. Unverbindlichen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen. Danach entscheiden, ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (13. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte bei meinem Fully mal einen Rahmenbruch, habe also den kompletten Rahmen tauschen lassen. Ist bestimmt fast 5 Jahre her und ich hab mir damals einfach nicht zugetraut, das selber zu machen, zumal bei dem K2-Rahmen auch noch ein bisschen entgratet werden musste und so. Damals haben die das in zwei Tagen für *110* erledigt.
Jetzt würde ich es selber machen, weil ich mein GC AL ungern in fremde Hände gebe. Ich hab' mich irgendwie lange nicht so richtig getraut, aber mit meinem neuen Versender-Bike war es mir mal zu dumm in den Laden zu gehen und dort dann ein paar Kleinigkeiten einstellen zu lassen, also hab ich's einfach mal selbst probiert und festgestellt, dass das alles gar nicht so schwer ist. Das war vielleicht vor einem Jahr. Inzwischen hab ich schon recht viel gemacht und für einfach befunden. Lediglich an das auseinandernehmen der Gabel und das einsetzten von Tret- und Steuerlager hab ich mich noch nichr rangewagt, weil mir erstens das Werkzeug fehlt, ich zweitens angst um meinen schönen Rahmen bzw. die Gabel habe und drittens es noch nicht nötig war.
Wenn es mal nötig werden sollte wird's wohl drauf hinaus laufen, dass ich mal zu jemandem gehe, der das Werkzeug hat und bereit ist mir zu zeigen wie es geht. (Außerdem kann ich dann auch sicher sein, dass er mein Rad gut behandelt.  ) Und wo man da am besten hingeht kann man ja auch in diesem Thread nachlesen. Ich werde dann vielleicht auch mal lieb beim Händler meines Vertrauens nachfragen, wobei ich da halt nur ganz selten was gekauft habe und vor längerer Zeit das letzte mal was machen lassen habe.
*Tipp*: Versuch' so viel selber zu machen, wie du irgendwie hinbekommst, was deutlich mehr ist, als du dir vielleicht im Moment zutraust.
*Contra*: Es kostet halt für nen Anfänger ein bisschen Zeit.
*Pro*: Du sparst Geld, lernst viel über dein Bike und auch wenn es komisch klingt: Du baust eine bessere Beziehung zu deinem Rad auf und bekommst ein Gespür dafür, was ihm gut tut und was nicht und vorallem wie es ihm gerade geht, also wo und wann es mal wieder nötig wäre Hand anzulegen.


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2011)

Wenn du den Rahmen neu kaufst, kauf gleich einen Steuersatz dazu und bitte darum, dass er eingepresst wird. Spare hier nicht an der falschen Stelle und nimm einen hochwertigen Steuersatz mit geschlitztem Gabelkonus, das erleichtert die spätere Montage ungemein. Lass die nötigen Vorarbeiten, insbesondere planfräsen der Bremsaufnahmen und Lagersitze, ebenfalls gleich beim Kauf erledigen. Dann bekommst du den Rahmen aufbaufertig geliefert und sparst dir die kompliziertesten Arbeiten bzw. diejenigen, für die man teures Spezialwerkzeug braucht.

Ist das erledigt, braucht man an Werkzeug nur noch Folgendes:

- Einen Steckschlüsselsatz bzw. vorzugsweise einen Drehmomentschlüssel mit Inbus- und Torx-Bits in verschiedenen Größen.
- Gummihammer
- Cable Cutter, zur Not tuts ein scharfes Messer oder eine Kneifzange
- Kettennieter
- Metallsäge + Sägeführung, Rundfeile und Schleifpapier zum Kürzen des Gabelschaftes
- ggf. ein HT2-Innenlagerwerkzeug
- ggf. Spezialwerkzeug für die Kurbelmontage (Shimano backt da gerne eigene Brötchen)
- Lagerfett bzw. wasserfestes Schmierfett
- Satz Schraubendreher

Dazu kaufst du dir statt einer Steuersatzkralle einen Gabelschaftexpander (gibts von FSA, Hope, Procraft, ...) und sparst dir so das fieselige Einschlagen der Kralle. Dann muss man im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nur noch "Schrauben" können.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2011)

Noch ne Alternative: Du schaust mal im Lokalforum für deine Region hier, ob jemand bereit ist, das Bike mit dir zusammen aufzubauen. Mache ich ständig, weil ich nicht 'nein' sagen kann.


----------



## Mosombie (13. Januar 2011)

Ich habe selbst erst vor kurzem den Spaß am schrauben entdeckt, bis dahin war mal einen Schlauch flicken schon das höchste der Gefühle. Durch die Hilfe und das Lesen des Forums habe ich mir  "gutes" Werkzeug besorgt - die Aufstellung von Jaypeare ist fr Deine Zwecke ausreichend - und dann eben viel gelesen. Das Forum und das I-Net sind voll mit guten Tipps und Anleitungen. Sehr hilfreich war für mich DIESE Seite.

Spare nicht an der Qualität des Werkzeugs (Einzeln kaufen oder entsprechenden Satz), denke daran dass man ja auch mal etwas anderes schraubt, und die Kosten nicht nur für das Bike sind. Man lernt es macht Spaß und man fühlt sich für zukünftige (Wartungs-)Arbeiten immer sicherer. 

Hehehe, eben ist mein Cube Reaktion Rahmen angekommen - los gehts


----------



## b-i-t (13. Januar 2011)

> Spare nicht an der Qualitt des Werkzeugs


Wenn du neue kaufst und vor hast, sie dein ganzes Leben zu behalten bzw. sehr oft zu benutzen ist das schon richtig, aber als Anfänger muss man's ni bertreiben.  Ich hab mal nen kleinen, billigen Werkzeugkoffer geschenkt bekommen und der reicht für die meisten Arbeiten vollkommen. Also wenn du einen billigen Satz Innnensechskantschlüssel und ein bisschen Fett hast, kannst du schon echt einiges machen, das ganze Setup von Schaltung, Bremsen, Cockpit und eben die Pflege diverser Teile... Und wenn du dann mal was machen willst, wofür du kein passendes Werkzeug hast, gibt's ja die Optionen: machen lassen, Werkzeug leihen, billig oder teuer einkaufen, was dann davon abhängt, wie oft du eine Arbeit noch machen wirst. Gerade bei den Spezialwerkzeugen, die du nicht für anderes gebrauchen kannst, stellt sich diese Frage. Also wenn du anfängst, rate ich dir dazu nicht gleich das teuerste Werkzeug zusammen zu kaufen. Also für den Umbau würde ich mir das Zeug erstmal leihen bzw. in so eine Selbsthilfe-Werkstatt gehen. Vielleicht merkst du ja doch, dass es dir keinen Spaß macht, oder du zu wenig Zeit dafür hast, man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2011)

Billiges Werkzeug ist meistens zu weich und versaut einem die Schraubenköpfe. Da wäre ich - vor allem bei Inbusschlüsseln - vorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-i-t (13. Januar 2011)

Hm... naja, es kommt halt auf die Drehmomente an. Ich hatte damit bislang keine Probleme, allerdings mach ich auch viel mit dem Canyon Torque Wrench und ab und zu ein paar Schrauben mit Gefühl mit den billigen Inbusschlüsseln, aber für die Anschlagsschrauben am Schaltwerk usw. langen auch die billigen allemal.


----------



## rainman_47 (13. Januar 2011)

Tja, ungeschickt wäre beim Aufbau wirklich schlecht. Aber ob sich der Zusammenbau beim Händler im Geldbeutel positiv bemerkbar macht? 

Aber mal meine Erfahrung zum Komplettaufbau. 

Ich hatte auch nicht das Geld mir ein halbwegs vernünftiges Bike zu holen und bar auf der Ladentheke den vom Händler gewünschten Obulus zu zahlen. 

Also hab ich mir das passende Gefährt ausgesucht und nach und nach in Einzelteilen im Netz und bei Ausverkäufen in der näheren Umgebung zusammengekauft.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mich hier im Forum, in diversen Zeitschriften usw. informiert und viel über den Aufbau und die Einstellungen der Komponenten gelernt. Das passende Werkzeug war FAST alles vorhanden. Einige Werkzeuge wurden in Eigenregie gebastelt, einiges gekauft, so dass ich am Ende sogar die Lager selber eingepresst habe.

Die ganze Aktion hat sich über knapp ein Jahr hingezogen. Alles in Allem hat mein Bike aber fast so viel gekostet, als wenn ich das Geld über das Jahr gespart hätte und mir mein Modell als Ausläufer gekauft hätte. Also finanzieller Spareffekt beim Komplettbike FAST Null. Aber der Spaßfaktor und das ich viel über MEIN Bike gelernt habe hat die Sache für mich rentabel gemacht.


----------



## Hopi (13. Januar 2011)

Selbst aufbauen macht man nur:

Wenn man Spaß am basteln hat.
Gute Teile besitzt und nur einen neuen Rahmen braucht oder etwas anders wechseln will.
Eine individuelle Zusammenstellung seine Bikes will.



Man macht es nicht:

Um Geld zu sparen.
Wenn man nicht mal eine Milchpackung selbst öffnen kann.
Wenn man 08/15 Teile hat und glaubt durch den Rahmen bekommt man ein ganz tolles Bike.


----------



## b-i-t (13. Januar 2011)

Das fasst's mal richtig gut zusammen. PUNKT.


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Januar 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Selbst aufbauen macht man nur:
> 
> Wenn man Spaß am basteln hat.



Das ist für mich persönlich das Entscheidende. Ich baue auch gerne langweilige Bikes mit 08/15 Parts auf, obwohl es bei einem individuellen Schmuckstück natürlich mehr Spaß macht. Allerdings weiß man nicht, ob es einem Spaß macht, bevor man es nicht versucht hat.

Bei der Milchtüte gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## Al_Borland (13. Januar 2011)

Eben! Ich hatte vorgestern auch gut Spaß, als ich das Vorderrad meiner Stadtschlampe auf Nabendynamo umgerüstet habe.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Januar 2011)

Hi shah,
wie hier jetzt schon öfters gesagt wurde, kommt es vor allem darauf an, von welchen Parts wir sprechen, ob sich dein Vorhaben lohnt oder nicht.
Generell habe ich noch keinen Händler kennengelernt, der dich mit so einem Anliegen sofort wieder wegschicken würde. Viele Händler bevorzugen allerdings die Kunden, die Teile oder Räder auch vor Ort kaufen, wenn sie viel zu tun haben. Würde ich wahrscheinlich auch so machen  Insofern ist momentan eine gute Jahreszeit für dein Vorhaben, du solltest auf keinen Fall warten, bis das Wetter besser wird und jeder sein Trekkingrad zum Schaltung einstellen in die Werkstatt bringt.

Je nachdem, woher du aus Hannover kommst, würde ich einfach mal bei verschiedenen Shops anfragen, wo die Kosten dafür lägen. Dann kannst du dir selber ein Bild machen.
Grundregel: Der Ton macht die Musik.
Gute Adressen dafür sind zum Beispiel ATB in der Marienstraße oder Conni's Radshop in der Königsworther Straße (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit).


----------



## warpax (15. Januar 2011)

Ich habe vor Kurzem etwas Ähnlcihes gemacht. Ich habe ein neues Rad selbst zusammenstellen wollen, aber war bei einigen Dingen etwas unsicher, was den Aufbau angeht. Also bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

Ich habe mich an einen sehr netten Händler aus der Umgebung gewandt (bei dem ich aber auch vorher schon einigermaßen Geld gelassen habe, was die Sache vereinfacht haben dürfte). Ich hatte im Vorfeld bereits eine Liste von Teilen erstellt, die ich verbauen wollte und wo ich sie für wieviel Geld kaufen könnte (sprich: Online-Preise). Die meisten Teile konnte mir der Händler zum gleichen Preis oder minimal teurer beschaffen, so daß ich sie dann bei ihm gekauft habe (Vorteil: bei Garantiefällen Service vor Ort). Bei Preisen, wo er absolut nicht mitgehen konnte, war es dann auch okay, wenn ich sie woanders gekauft habe, weil das abre auch ganz klar die Ausnahme war. Der Aufbau awr dann nicht so teuer, weil der Händler mit den Teilen immer noch einigermaßen "Schnitt gemacht" hat. Zudem weiß er, daß ich immer wieder zu ihm komme, wenn ich ein Ersatzteil oder einen Service brauche.

Einfach nur mit einem Haufen online gekaufter Teile zum Händler zu gehen und die einbauen zu lassen, finde ich schwierig. Allein schon in Garantiefragen. Wer haftet? Der Händler, der das defekte Teil verkauft hat oder der, der es eingebaut hat (und dabei vielleicht angeblich beschädigt hat)?


----------



## Get_down (22. September 2011)

Kann der Händler auch die ganzen fehlenden Sachen z.B. Schrauben und son klein Zeug auch selber einkaufen/einbauen? Wenn man sich nur die wichtigsten Teile bestellt also Rahmen, Gabel,...., Bremsleitungen, Kette,.... usw?
MfG
Ben


----------



## Baggi4 (22. September 2011)

kann er mit Sicherheit, aber warum fragst du. Der ganze Kleinkram ist im Internet mit Sicherheit 50-80% günstiger als bei Händler vor Ort. Was du alles brauchst findest du sehr schnell selber heraus oder machst ne liste und stellst sie hier online.
Es gibt eigentlich nur 3 sachen die ich im laden machen würde. 
1.) Innenlager
2.) Steuersatz
3.) Bremsen entlüften
(4.))Sachen die mit dem Einspeichen zu tun haben

ps: das der fred schon älter ist, ist dir bewusst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (22. September 2011)

Ich habe ein Bike vor kurzem von einem Händler aufbauen lassen!

Vorhanden war:
Ein Rahmen
Kurbel, Tretlager + Pedale
Gabel
Laufräder fertig montiert 
Sattel
Sattelklemme
Steuersatz
Vorbau

Gebraucht wurde noch:
Sattelstütze
Lenker
Schaltung komplett
Bremsen V-Brake komplett

und halt die Montagekosten!

Sattelstütze, Lenker und V-Brake waren Noname-Billigteile, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Schaltgriffe komplett Deore 2010!

Zusammen hat mich das 650 Euro gekostet! Der Händler meinte das wäre noch sehr günstig, da die Montagekosten nur 150 Euro hoch wären!

Ich habe mir den Ar*ch geärgert und dachte, beim nächsten Bike machste alles selbst und holst dir für die 150 Euro Montagekosten lieber gleich das richtige Werkzeug! Gesagt, getan! 
Und so schwer ist das selber zusammenbauen nun wirklich nicht. Und falls mal was sein sollte, ich habe ja nun das eigene Werkzeug um selber zu reparieren!


----------



## Baggi4 (22. September 2011)

650â¬ fÃ¼r SattelstÃ¼tze,Lenker, Schaltung komplett und Bremsen V-Brake komplett minus 150â¬ Monatge macht 500â¬ fÃ¼r den KÃ¤se? Nit schlecht oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden


----------



## downi (22. September 2011)

Ja, super! Mir war klar das es einer ausrechnet! Danke!


----------



## Hot Carrot (23. September 2011)

Immer diese Diskusionen ums Werkzeug.

Gutes Werkzeug ist einfach ein muss. 

Der Kostenfaktor ist zwar hoch, nur ist das geheule größer sobald du dir mit preisgünstigen Werkzeug dir deine Teile versaut hast.  

Und wer zu preiswert kauft, kauft 2 mal


----------



## manurie (23. September 2011)

downi schrieb:


> Ja, super! Mir war klar das es einer ausrechnet! Danke!


Ich habe jetzt selbst aufgebaut und deine Kosten erscheinen mir ein wenig hoch, ich habe zwar auch auf den Preis geachtet und möglichst nur Marke und funktionell gekauft und lag komplett von null aus unter 1000 und habe mit Einstiegsniveau(keine Ahnung) alles selbst montiert, lediglich fürs Montieren des Innenlager und der Kassette habe ich ein Radsportgeschäft genutzt und die haben unverschämte 5 dafür verlangt, so dass ich höflicherweise 10 gegeben habe. 

Ne Sattelstütze kostet ca. 30, Lenker ca. 40, ich weiss nicht was du unter Schaltung komplett verstehst, ich hab für Schaltwerk + Trigger Sram X9  109 bezahlt, Umwerfer 35, Kassette 9x 40, Kette 20 + Shimano Kurbel mit 3x Kettenblatt mit Innenlager 60, Bremse Avid Elixier5(Scheibe) vorn und hinten 129, da lieg ich bei 463. Und meine Komponenten sind bestimmt umfangreicher, wie das was du bekommen hast.

Werkzeug um ein Bike aufzubauen braucht man wirklich nicht viel, eben nen Satz Imbusschlüssel, paar Torx(TX25) und einen Gummihammer.

Nen Steuersatz kann man problemlos selbst einbauen, Lager aufsetzen und behutsam erst leicht einschlagen mit Gummihammer und dann fest bis er passt. Wenn du diese Methode noch verfeinern möchtest, wärmt man den Lagersitz mit nem Heissluftfön vor und schmiert ans Lager ein wenig Fett.

Zu den 150 Montagekosten, die finde ich ok, ich schätze mal der Monteuer sass ca. 2-4h daran und das passt als Stundensatz von 50 schon.

Im Prinzip braucht man weder das richtige Werkzeug, sondern nur eigene praktische Erfahrung aus einem Handwerksberuf im Bereich Metall + Mechanik, ansonsten kanns schwieriger werden.


----------



## downi (23. September 2011)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt selbst aufgebaut und deine Kosten erscheinen mir ein wenig hoch, ...



Ja, schön! Das waren nicht meine Kosten, sondern die einer Fahrrad-Werkstatt! Die halten sich strikt an die UVP(gerne auch mehr)!

Selber habe ich mein Drössiger aufgebaut. Und an Werkzeug habe ich ca. 60 Euro ausgegeben (Tretlager-Schlüssel, Einpresswerkzeug für den Steuersatz, ein paar Torx!)

Ich würde jedem empfehlen, ein Bike selber aufzubauen! Gut, einspeichen könnte ich jetzt auch noch nicht, aber den Großteil kann ich selber machen!


----------



## Get_down (23. September 2011)

Ich mein nur wegen Schrauben und Lagern. Alles einzen ausmessen und so (denk ich mal)...
Und die Leute müssten den Fred immer noch aboniert haben..


----------

